# Wedge tonuge and groove (CMT 855.510.11)



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

Does this bit set actually exist? Web searches don't turn up anything, router bit world doesn't have them, etc.

http://www.cmtutensili.com/show_items.asp?pars=RB~8/955.510~2

Does any one make a matched height set of wedge tongue and groove bits with a bearing on at least the groove cutter? The bearings make it a bit easier to set the fence.

I realized the other day that I didn't have a wedge tongue and groove bit for edge banding and that I should watch for a nice set. I also realize that I have a problem collecting router bits but figure that may be OK because they take up a lot less space than classic cars and get used more than collectables like DVDs.

I'm not entirely sure what I'd gain over a 90 degree tongue and groove setup and currently like attaching edging with a lap joint that shares the same rabbet setup for both parts. What would I gain?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Drew

Yes  they do exist

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-pc-1-2-SH-Edg...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...es/bit_edgeband_ogee.html#edge_banding_anchor

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_h...nding+router+bits&x=12&y=20&sprefix=edge+band

http://www.cheyennesales.com/catalog/cmtstraightmet.htm

=========




Drew Eckhardt said:


> Does this bit set actually exist? Web searches don't turn up anything, router bit world doesn't have them, etc.
> 
> http://www.cmtutensili.com/show_items.asp?pars=RB~8/955.510~2
> 
> ...


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I own a set of those and I am going to use it on the last board in a blanket chest lid. That is where I suspect the most stress would occur. The extra glue surface and different stress places make me believe it will hold up better over the years. Besides the wife bought the bits for me as a gift.


----------

